# 1st Semi-auto Handgun Selection Help 9mm



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi. I've been an infrequent shooter in the past and I'm only familiar with revolvers. I'm looking to buy my first semi-auto handgun that I can use for home defense, and I also plan to be doing some target shooting with my friends that are members of a local club. I've pretty much decided I want a 9 mm Full sized gun. First thing I did was get a pistol purchase permit. Second thing that I have been doing on the suggestion of friends and family that are gun owners, is visiting a local shooting range and renting guns to get a feel for what I will be most comfortable with. So far I've fired the following:
Glock 17
Sig P226
Springfield XMD
Sig Pro 2022
Beretta 92FS

Of the choices above I prefer the Beretta. I was more comfortable and accurate with it. The Sig P226 was also nice, but not $250 nicer in my hands than the Beretta. The other gun that was recommended to me as a possible choice by the guy that runs the range was a CZ 75. However, they do not have one to rent or even one to sell. In fact, I have not been able to find any range in my area that has a CZ 75 to rent. There is one range that has a CZ Kadet. I was told by the guy I talked to on the phone that the CZ Kadet was a 22, but that it would be identical in feel and weight to a CZ 75. This range is about an hour drive, and before I make the trip I wonder whether this would just be a waste of time or not. Should I just forget the CZ and get the Beretta, or do you guys have a recommendation for a gun that I've missed. I've pretty much decided that I want a metal gun.............I just didn't like the feel of any of the polymer models that I tried.

Sorry for the long first post.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

your interest in those three guns in particular, the cz 75, the 92 and the 226 encompass 3 of the best semi autos in the world. sure everyone will have a preference but i doubt any serious shooter would hesitate to pick up any of them in a self defense situation.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would recommend the
Glock 34 instead of the 17 for more accuracy, it has a lighter trigger *made for target shooting*
Sig P226
Beretta 92FS


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I find myself agreeing with TedDeBearFrmHell, your top three are some of the worlds best, so do yourself a big favor and go with the one you are most comfortable and accurate with. It indicates that you founds a pistol that fits you. You can add one of the others later if you wish to.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Since you want an all metal pistol, those three are excellent choices....JJ


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Since you like the Beretta,definately try the CZ.I never shot one but have handled them and are quite nice feeling.IIRC it has that nice Beretta feel but not quite as bulky.Another similar design is the Browning HiPower.The Beretta is the only 9 I still own and will probably never part with it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The CZ 75 is a fine piece and feels great in the hand. If you like that pistol's ergonomics, try to find a Smith and Wesson M&P in 9mm. I comes in a standard size and a full size (they also make compacts and sub-compacts as well).

Lots of great choices out there. Don't rush yourself. Take your time and see what's best for you. The one criteria you do not want to skimp on is quality.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far. The local range does have a Smith and Wesson M&P to rent, so I will definitely give that one a try before I buy. 

Other thing I wanted to ask is when I finally make a decision would you guys recommend buying from a local shop, gun show, or online? I guess what I'm asking is can you save significant $$ at a gun show or online.........if it is only a few dollars difference, I'd prefer to by local.

Thanks!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Supporting locals is the best and developing a friendship,but it can be hard to find a good local sometimes.Some are real nice,others are just a bunch of know-it-all mall ninjas that will treat you like a dumb dollar sign.

Gun shows are hit and miss.Prices are usually inflated so you need to know what the guns really go for and haggle.I've found some good deals on used but you have to know your gun and inspect it well,there's alot of crap being pawned off too.

The internet stores will save you money on price,but the catch22 is you have transfer fees to a local dealer.Saving $50 on the price really won't in the end,but you'd have to get with a local to see what their transfers cost.Often a good local will cut you a little slack if they have or can get what you want but forget the chain stores and swelled head locals.For examle,I found an HK online for $1050,cheapest I found.I asked a newly opened shop about transfers and what he could get me one for and he came back with $1100,I said get it.I would have saved about $10 with a transfer but I kept the money in the local economy.


----------



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

Coincidentally I just completed the same process you are referring to. I had a lot of fun with it. My list of guns test fired partially overlaps yours. I liked the 92FS best of the first six guns I tested and then I fired the CZ 75 P07 Duty 9mm. That was it for me, I loved that gun after one clip because it felt so right. It is polymer frame and somewhat a compact, so it clearly does not match your interest. This does not help you any I know, I just enjoyed reading of your experience since it parallels my own just completed experience. I purchased my P07 today and cant wait to hit the range with it tomorrow. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

deskjockey12 said:


> Coincidentally I just completed the same process you are referring to. I had a lot of fun with it. My list of guns test fired partially overlaps yours. I liked the 92FS best of the first six guns I tested and then I fired the CZ 75 P07 Duty 9mm. That was it for me, I loved that gun after one clip because it felt so right. It is polymer frame and somewhat a compact, so it clearly does not match your interest. This does not help you any I know, I just enjoyed reading of your experience since it parallels my own just completed experience. I purchased my P07 today and cant wait to hit the range with it tomorrow. Good luck with your decision.


Sounds like we had a similar experience at least in gun types. I also had a good time gun shopping. I was pretty much ready to buy a Beretta 92 when I found a shooting range about 1 hour away that had a great deal for their rentals. They had a flat rental fee of $20 that covered as many guns as you wanted to try in a particular caliber. Of course you had to pay the range fee and buy their ammunition for the rentals, but it was still a very good way to try out a lot of different guns. They also had an awesome selection to choose from. I ended up trying 10 guns before I settled on one. I was just about to finish up, when the guy that had been helping me ask me "are you going to try the CZ 75?". It was one of the guns on my list to try, but I hadn't been able to find one to rent anywhere, and even this store did not list it as one of their rentals, but they had one right there in the case. Anyhow, I was blown away by the CZ 75b. It felt great in my hand, and was one of the most accurate guns I tried. As soon as I finished shooting it, I went up front to their sales area, and they had one for sale. I didn't have my purchase permit with me at the time, but they are holding it for me and I plan to pick it up this week.

My process for testing each gun was to shoot 10 rounds at 15 feet, 10 rounds at 25 feet, and 5 rounds testing features like double action triggers, quick fire, etc.. I used a different target for each gun and then wrote my impressions of each gun on the target including, things like recoil, trigger feel, sights, balance, comfort of fit in the hand, weight, and how accurate I was with each depending on the grouping of the shots. I went back and fired another 25 rounds through my top picks.

These were my results (this is not meant to be a comparison, review, or any type of endorsement for one brand, but just what worked for me. I'm sure that someone else would have an entirely different ranking. There is no right or wrong, since everyone will be different. Like buying a car, you settle on a brand that fits you best, so don't take this the wrong way if you disagree with what worked for me). Guns on the same line were too close together to call:

1. CZ 75b, Walther PPQ
2. S&W M&P, Beretta 92FS, Glock 34
3. Springfield XDM, Sig p226, Beretta PX4 Storm
4. Glock 17, Sig Pro 2022

The Walther PPQ would have been my choice for a polymer model, but was almost $150 more than the CZ. Plus, I had a personal preference for the metal gun. I would highly recommend anyone looking for a semi-auto to fire the Walther PPQ. It was tied with the CZ as most accurate gun, very comfortable, and great trigger. It was not even on my list of guns to look at, and I wouldn't have fired it if it hadn't been recommended to me by the guy at the range.

Thanks again for all the advice and help.


----------



## deskjockey12 (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats on completing your search. I couldn't agree more. The "right pistol" is the one right for you. I still like reading about other's experiences along the way though. I can't recall any negatives about the gun you settled on, the full size all metal CZ 75. People that are familiar with it seem to swear by it. I find your comment about waiting for a purchase permit to buy your gun interesting. I do not know where you live but I assume from that is your state's law. Here in Virginia, you fill out federal and state paper work, they run a computer check on you at the store thru the state police and if your record is good you buy and walk out of the store the gun right then and there. Process takes about 20 to 30 minutes. Also here in Va there is no longer a waiting period between purchases (was 30 days), but you have to go thru the paper work and background check each and every time. I imagine there are several differences in the process among the 50 states. It is what it is. Enjoy the gun.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Here in NC you have to get a PPP (Pistol Purchase Permit) from the local sheriffs office cost is $5 per permit plus a $3 notary fee. That is where they do a thorough background check. The whole process took about an hour to get the permit for me because the office was not busy when I went. If they are real busy then it could take up to 7 days for them to do the permit. I've heard that in some counties it can take up to 30 days to get the permit. You want to have the permit in hand before you start shopping in case you run into a good deal. After you have the purchase permit you take it to the dealer to buy the gun, and I think they still do some type of quick background check while you are there. I figure the whole process is only likely to get harder in the future. You guys in VA get a break on lots of the nit-picky stuff............advantage of being a Commonwealth and not a State.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Ernest_T said:


> Glock 17
> Sig P226
> Springfield XMD
> Sig Pro 2022
> Beretta 92FS


Hi Earney. All of your choices are excellent. It just boils down to personal preference and whether or not you ever intend to use the gun for CC. Try to shoot each one before you buy. *Go to youtube and do a search on each of your choices. You will find a ton of good gun review vids there.* I've posted a few below for your viewing pleasure. But there are lots more out there. Watching all of the videos below should keep ya busy and outta trouble for awhile. Ain't buying a new gun FUN! Enjoy!

I see you've kinda settled on a CZ 75, so I've included a few vids on that one to. Hickok45 hits that gong (80 yards away) 14 out of 16 shots with the CZ-75 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411552615/CZ+75+9MM+GLOSS+BLUE+16RD

Happy shooting, and be safe.

Semper Fi

Don

Beretta 92FS Chapter 1





Beretta 92FS Chapter 2





Beretta 92FS Close-up





Sig P226





Sig P226 Part 1 of 5





Sig P226 Part 2 of 5





Sig P226 Part 3 of 5





Sig P226 Part 4 of 5





Sig P226 Part 5 of 5





Springfield XDm 5.25 9 MM Competition Chapter 1





Springfield XDm 5.25 9 MM Competition Chapter 2





Glock 17: "Reference Standard," Pt 1





Glock 17: "Reference Standard," Pt 2





Glock 17: "Reference Standard," Pt 3





Glock 17: "Reference Standard," Pt 4





Sig Pro 2022





Sig Pro 2022





CZ 75 Chapter 1 By Hickok45





CZ 75 Chapter 2 By Hickok45





CZ 75 SP-01 Phantom: "Long Term Redemption" by Nutnfancy





CZ 75 B testing: Trench Warfare Drill by Nutnfancy 





CZ 75 B: Red Dawn by Nutnfancy


----------



## Fishwiz4 (Oct 6, 2012)

I was in the exact position as you, until yesterday when I bought my xdm9. I have not shot it yet, but I am sure I am going to like it.

Good luck


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

genesis, thanks for the video links. Some of them are pretty informative and entertaining. I've watched several of Hickok45's videos. That guy can really shoot. He must go through some significant ammo. 

I'm looking forward to picking up my CZ this week. I saw the blued version from Bud's, but ended up getting the Duo Tone model instead. It has a blued slide and nickel plated frame. This model will be discontinued at the end of this year, so it may end up being a collectors item one day...........plus I really like the look!

Fishwiz4 enjoy the XDM. I fired one and it was one of the more accurate guns I shot, but just couldn't get used to the the trigger and grip safety.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

Just picked it up today! Here is a photo right out of the box. Thanks for all those that posted!


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

AWESOME !!!

Don <><


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

I really wish you wouldn't have posted that! Haha. That is the exact gun on my short list!. I narrowed my search down to pretty much the same group of guns you did.I already have an XD9 and have been very happy with it. Im actually down to my final 2 for my next buy- the 92FS and the CZ75. Had a chance to rent a 92FS at the local range and I must say it was awesome.Have heard nothing but great things about the CZ75( actually I cant recall a single negative comment about it) Im still searching for one to try.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

bassjam04 said:


> I really wish you wouldn't have posted that! Haha. That is the exact gun on my short list!. I narrowed my search down to pretty much the same group of guns you did.I already have an XD9 and have been very happy with it. Im actually down to my final 2 for my next buy- the 92FS and the CZ75. Had a chance to rent a 92FS at the local range and I must say it was awesome.Have heard nothing but great things about the CZ75( actually I cant recall a single negative comment about it) Im still searching for one to try.


Yea, I'd pretty much decided on the Beretta FS myself. It was at the top of my list, and nobody had the CZ to rent. Then I went to a different range to check out some other guns, and even though they didn't list it, they had a CZ 75b right there in the case. Fortunately, the helpful guy at the counter pointed it out, and told me if I liked the Beretta, that I should definitely try the CZ. I told him that I had been looking for one to rent, and didn't even realize that it had been sitting right there in front of me. I don't think you can go wrong with the Beretta. I still hope to pick one up one day.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ernest_T said:


> Yea, I'd pretty much decided on the Beretta FS myself. It was at the top of my list, and nobody had the CZ to rent. Then I went to a different range to check out some other guns, and even though they didn't list it, they had a CZ 75b right there in the case. Fortunately, the helpful guy at the counter pointed it out, and told me if I liked the Beretta, that I should definitely try the CZ. I told him that I had been looking for one to rent, and didn't even realize that it had been sitting right there in front of me. I don't think you can go wrong with the Beretta. I still hope to pick one up one day.


Thats great.Im headed to the Ft Worth gun show this weekend so Ill dig around.I hope to run across a CZ75-most likely will.

Have you had a chance to shoot it yet??


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

bassjam04 said:


> Have you had a chance to shoot it yet??


Just got back from the range this afternoon. I cleaned it up and oiled it, even though it looked pretty ready to fire right out of the box. I put 250 rounds through it the first time out: 50 rounds of Blazer 115 Aluminum, 100 rounds Remington UMC 115, and 100 rounds of American Eagle Federal 147. Smooth as silk through it all, with nary a problem. I got no real complaints so far. I've heard talk that the trigger takes a 1000 rounds or so to smooth out, but it felt great right out of the box to me. I think I may eventually repaint or change out the front sight with one that is a different color to make it easier to pick up............like red. The gun shoots great.........really accurate, but it will take a lot more practice on my part to do it justice. It fires a lot like the Beretta, with very little muzzle flip and fairly light recoil.

I hope you get a chance to handle one at the gun show. It really feels good in the hand.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You sir are a steely-eyed missile man! Very cool gun.:smt033


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good day! Ive read the same thing from CZ owners-the more you shoot it the better it gets.I feel the same about my Springfield XD-its to a point (probably 1000 rounds) that that it is very smooth.Maybe Im just more used to it now.Seriously Ive been reading everything I can on the CZ and have yet to read a negative comment.They may be out there but I havent run across one.I tend to almost over-research before I buy and always prefer to try before I buy,but if I run across a decent deal I may have to just go ahead and jump(providing I like the feel.)
I shot the Beretta,but less than 50 rounds.Loved the feel and from a very limited time felt like I could become pretty accurate with it. Dang it-I just gotta try this CZ though. It never ends! Haha. I need to investigate the sight thing.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

bassjam04 said:


> I need to investigate the sight thing.


I'm like you, I definitely over research before making a decision, but that usually prevents buyers remorse.

The sight issue for me is that at my dimly lit range after a few consecutive shots, it is hard to pick up the front sight. I think if the front sight were brighter or a different color, it would make it much easier. I'm looking at a front fiber optic sight replacement...............its not very expensive, and something I can do myself.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ernest_T said:


> I'm like you, I definitely over research before making a decision, but that usually prevents buyers remorse.
> 
> The sight issue for me is that at my dimly lit range after a few consecutive shots, it is hard to pick up the front sight. I think if the front sight were brighter or a different color, it would make it much easier. I'm looking at a front fiber optic sight replacement...............its not very expensive, and something I can do myself.


Ill look at that.Im headed out to the show and may very well try to pick one of these up today.If I find a good deal I just may have to!


----------

